# Stripping Overeem of his title?



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yay or Ney?

I realise this is flogging a dead horse but what do you think?

I say ditch him!Any reason for keeping him?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah, its time. He is hurting Strikeforce right now. Titles are an important part of mma or any sport for that matter. People like watching fights, they like them even more when there is some kind of belt or title on the line. They like to be able to see fighters working towards something, it makes the sport more exciting. The guy has been saying that he is gonna fight in the U.S. for about a year and a half now, no reason to believe he means it anymore now then he did eighteen months ago. Let him stay in Japan and let Fedor fight somebody for the title.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Strikeforce should have taken the belt from him ages ago.

And now that Fedor fights in their org there is even more of a reason to get him to defend his belt or strip him of it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The fact they have not stripped Overeem is a joke and IMO makes a mockery of there entire HW division.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah they should probably just force Overeem to fight Fedor or hand over the title. Overeem, although he said he does want to fight Fedor, is obviously just dodging him, and he's too busy fighting in Japan and K1 anyway.


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

Toxic said:


> The fact they have not stripped Overeem is a joke and IMO makes a mockery of there entire HW division.


Thats what i was thinking, now that the MW title and LW are back in the mix they need to sort it out, also having Mousasi fighting at 205 and not defending the belt was a bit ridiculous.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> Yeah they should probably just force Overeem to fight Fedor or hand over the title. Overeem, although he said he does want to fight Fedor, is obviously just dodging him, and he's too busy fighting in Japan and K1 anyway.


I think I heard him saying after his 3 place at the K-1 finale, that he only wants to fight MMA from now on. Hope thats true^^


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I think I heard him saying after his 3 place at the K-1 finale, that he only wants to fight MMA from now on. Hope thats true^^


Me too mate.


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

Stripping Overeem???? 

WHERE DO I SIGN UP :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Compromise*

I'm for the comprimise that I have been lobbying for ever since I joined this forum, create an Interime Title! I'd say Fedor versus Werdum but that's just me!


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

His belt should of been stripped after six months of his bullshit.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> The fact they have not stripped Overeem is a joke and IMO makes a mockery of there entire HW division.


Seriously. I don't know why they haven't stripped him yet. It is ridiculous. As I have said before, Overeem is a face of their company being the HW champion. When he stays out of competition for this long (In Strikeforce) he is not representing their company as he should be. I say strip him and put Fedor in with another top HW and have them fight for the newly VACANT HW title.

This is honestly holding their growth as a major competitor back. People want title fights. I mean you can even look around this forum and find a plethora of people who don't like cards without fighters. This is one less title that Strikeforce has to put on a card. Fedor is losing exposure as well. They can hype him as an elite fighter, but the response is not as great as if they were able to hype him as the HW champion. If they are going to survive, they need to crack down on things like this. They don't have to be as controlling as an insecure girlfriend like the UFC is, but they can't let their fighters do whatever they please and expect it to benefit them in the long run.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Seriously. I don't know why they haven't stripped him yet. It is ridiculous. As I have said before, Overeem is a face of their company being the HW champion. When he stays out of competition for this long (In Strikeforce) he is not representing their company as he should be. I say strip him and put Fedor in with another top HW and have them fight for the newly VACANT HW title.
> 
> This is honestly holding their growth as a major competitor back. People want title fights. I mean you can even look around this forum and find a plethora of people who don't like cards without fighters. This is one less title that Strikeforce has to put on a card. Fedor is losing exposure as well. They can hype him as an elite fighter, but the response is not as great as if they were able to hype him as the HW champion. If they are going to survive, they need to crack down on things like this. They don't have to be as controlling as an insecure girlfriend like the UFC is, but they can't let their fighters do whatever they please and expect it to benefit them in the long run.


 just another reason non-exlusive contracts can suck hard for fans of a particular Org. Every contract should have a clause that if you win a belt you need to defend within 6 months (barring real injury/health issues then maybe 12-15 months) and if you go compete elsewhere BEFORE defending said belt you get stripped aswell. Enough of the BS, if you dont respect the very title you won enough to give others a chance at the same glory and prove yourself as a true champion then you dont deserve the belt in the 1st place.

Winning the belt is the easy part anyways, defending continually is the hardest.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Why would or should they strip him of the title. Occasionally Alister says something or claims to be figthting soon.. Thats all they need.. They dont care there making the same mistake as ELITE.. They dont put there belts as the main event making there champs worth less in value and there org second rate. Right now you watch SF for the few bouts and key match ups. After that runs out say CUng Le goes on another movie or starts losing then what? Everyone jus gonna jump on the boat to watch non names take on no named champs ? Not gonna happen.. There hurting themselves n the long run. ALister needs to pull his head out of his ass to.. Maybe after the last beating he took in K-1 he will wake up and return to MMA full force with a goal in mind.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Latest Results*

Well after his beating of Fujita I don't think he is going to want to pull his head out of his ass!


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

An interim title is not the solution. Those should only be used if the champ physically can't defend the belt. Overeem just prefers to fight cans in Japan, he's not injured. Tell him he's fighting Fedor on CBS in April or strip him and make Fedor/Werdum for the real belt.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

After Dynamite, Overeem stated that he plans on trying to fight Fedor sometime around May. He also said he is going to have another K1 match prior to that. I dont know how long it takes to cycle whatever the shit is that he uses out of his system, but I promise you he wont be stepping into a K1 ring all natural. Not his style. He will find yet another excuse to not fight in Strikeforce and hopefully Scott Coker will start to learn why fighters arent the ones who are supposed to run the show. This shit is ridiculous.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> After Dynamite, Overeem stated that he plans on trying to fight Fedor sometime around May. He also said he is going to have another K1 match prior to that. I dont know how long it takes to cycle whatever the shit is that he uses out of his system, but I promise you he wont be stepping into a K1 ring all natural. Not his style. He will find yet another excuse to not fight in Strikeforce and hopefully Scott Coker will start to learn why fighters arent the ones who are supposed to run the show. This shit is ridiculous.


Very true. He also said in December that he'd fight Fedor in April or earlier. But its a win/win for him in a way. He's obviously dodging Fedor cause he'll lose the title. If he's stripped of it he can say he never really lost the title properly and continue to fight in Japan.

I wonder what Joe Rogan would say about all this.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Overeem VS Fedor*

Well if he was stripped of the title he would probably fight Fedor at some point and then be shown for what he is, a guy who isn't taking his title seriously!


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Overeem is like a BB gun all he does is knock over cans. We all know why the guy does not fight in the US, let's get real here.

Get him to fight Fedor or have the belt open for grabs.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Right now i wouldn't mind it at all, every good organization needs a champion, and right now i don't see Overeem as their HW champion anymore.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rauno™ said:


> Right now i wouldn't mind it at all, every good organization needs a champion, and right now i don't see Overeem as their HW champion anymore.


If we are being honest, I see Fedor as the champion right now. Overeem isn't defending his title and all of the fighters want their shot as Fedor. Fedor is pretty much Strikeforce's HW champion, he just doesn't have the belt. He is more of a champion without the belt than Overeem is with the belt right now anyway.,=


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Absolutely take it away. There has been 18 SF events since he won the belt over 2 years ago. TWO YEARS without a HW Championship bout. That is a travesty. Fedor has defended the WAMMA belt though on SF cards. or:sarcastic12: which every you prefer. 

We all know why he isn't fighting in the US ergot, SF. Same reason why Barnett didn't fight Fedor either. Damn shame that one of the bigger names on their HW roster can't or won't fight.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

It would be the rightful thing to do... what a joke of a "championship"...


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

When you have the #1 HW in the world on your roster, yet you have barely talked about him fighting for the title, your HW division is a joke,


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> When you have the #1 HW in the world on your roster, yet you have barely talked about him fighting for the title, your HW division is a joke,


Quoted for much much truth.

Being realistic Overoid isn't fighting anywhere that drug test. Yes I said it.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Hawndo said:


> Quoted for much much truth.
> 
> Being realistic Overoid isn't fighting anywhere that drug test. Yes I said it.


Unfortunately, I completely agree. I'm never one to jump on the "so and so is clearly on the juice" bandwagon, but the evidence is mounting. 

This picture says it all to me.









And it reminds me of this one...


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

It is really the only time I have ever called someone out for juicin' but I honestly believe he is having the stuff for breakfast.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Juicing*

Why is it that whenever a guy bulks up people automatically yell "STERIODS!!!"? People are saying Mir is taking roids as well! Granted I don't think Overeem's conduct as the Champion is not the best but I don't think he is taking roids!


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Why is it that whenever a guy bulks up people automatically yell "STERIODS!!!"? People are saying Mir is taking roids as well! Granted I don't think Overeem's conduct as the Champion is not the best but I don't think he is taking roids!


He is the only person I have ever called out for Juicin'(see my 2nd post.) And if he was a big guy and fighting in an organisation where there were compulsory drug tests before and after each fight (see UFC/ Strikeforce) then I would just say "dude has bulked up," but the fact he is not only bulking up insanely but is refusing to defend his belt in one of the top organisations in the world whilst doing so fighting for organisations where the term "slack drug testing" would be a compliment is where I call shenanigans. 

If not the drug tests then what is he scared of?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hawndo said:


> He is the only person I have ever called out for Juicin'(see my 2nd post.) And if he was a big guy and fighting in an organisation where there were compulsory drug tests before and after each fight (see UFC/ Strikeforce) then I would just say "dude has bulked up," but the fact he is not only bulking up insanely but is refusing to defend his belt in one of the top organisations in the world whilst doing so fighting for organisations where the term "slack drug testing" would be a compliment is where I call shenanigans.
> 
> If not the drug tests then what is he scared of?


Pissing in public? Lame, i know:confused05:.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Why is it that whenever a guy bulks up people automatically yell "STERIODS!!!"? People are saying Mir is taking roids as well! Granted I don't think Overeem's conduct as the Champion is not the best but I don't think he is taking roids!


I've never called out anyone else either, but if it looks like a duck, walks like a duck, and that duck puts on 40lbs of muscle and avoids piss tests, it is probably a duck


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

http://www.fansofk1.com/article?aID=2912&Category=6



> "Almost all Dutch fighters juice. For example, in Golden Glory it's almost a part of the club's policy. They shoot up and fight like it's nothing. Because of that when they get to the ring they start raging. Think about it yourself, how could Bard Hari change his physical complexion so much in two years?


This is taken from an interview with Zabit Samedov, a veteran of K1. This is pretty much what put the final nail in the coffin for me on the Overeem juicing arguement. Overeem trains at Golden Glory in case your missing the relovence of the read. The dude also fluxuates so much in size from fight to fight, its hard to believe that he gains and losses that much muscle naturally in such a short period of time.


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

SF should set a date for him to defend his title and if he cant have clean piss by that date then he should be stripped of it.

Another matter to consider is he probably signed a contract with SF before it became the promotion it is today therefore hes probably not getting well paid for defending his title so maybe thats why he's not eager to defend it.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

mickkelly12 said:


> SF should set a date for him to defend his title and if he cant have clean piss by that date then he should be stripped of it.
> 
> *Another matter to consider is he probably signed a contract with SF before it became the promotion it is today therefore hes probably not getting well paid for defending his title so maybe thats why he's not eager to defend it*.


That's a good point. He only made 30k for his title winning fight with Buentello. http://www.mmapunch.com/category/fighter-payouts/

However, he should be trying to fight as much as possible in Strikeforce to get through his contract. That way he can renegotiate it and make more money.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> http://www.fansofk1.com/article?aID=2912&Category=6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Samedov makes a stupid comment about everyone in Holland being on juice and it's suddenly a fact? Maybe he's sour after losing to Spong and Hari. Oh and here's a good reason for Hari's face changing: it's called early adult puberty. I see no reason to believe that Badr, Semmy, Aerts, Remy, Hoost etc. are on roids. Maybe they, maybe they aren't, but saying all Dutch fighters are on juice is just absurd.


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah thats a ridiculous generalisation like saying everyone in Pride juiced, im sure some did but certainly not all.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

King JLB said:


> Samedov makes a stupid comment about everyone in Holland being on juice and it's suddenly a fact? Maybe he's sour after losing to Spong and Hari. Oh and here's a good reason for Hari's face changing: it's called early adult puberty. I see no reason to believe that Badr, Semmy, Aerts, Remy, Hoost etc. are on roids. Maybe they, maybe they aren't, but saying all Dutch fighters are on juice is just absurd.


This is a comment coming from a guy thats been there and seen it first hand. Look at how drastically Overeem and Zimmermans physique's have changed and its hard to call Samedov a liar on this one. I dont really think that Badr uses steroids, the guy added some muscle, but seeing how young he is and how skinny of a frame he had I dont think that it should have been that hard for him to add that fifteen to tweenty pounds of muscle over the course of time he did it naturally. However, Samedov is not specualting on the Golden Glory fighters, he is stating things that he saw first hand. This isnt like Bj Penn claiming that GSP is on steroids just because he is suspicious, this is a guy that has firsthand knowledge that some of these guys are juicing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*BJ's Accusations*

BJ is still pissed off about the whole greasegate issue! He'll say anything to tarnish the reputation of GSP though I don't think it works!


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> BJ is still pissed off about the whole greasegate issue! He'll say anything to tarnish the reputation of GSP though I don't think it works!


lol, think your in the wrong place!


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> This isnt like Bj Penn claiming that GSP is on steroids just because he is suspicious, this is a guy that has firsthand knowledge that some of these guys are juicing.


I believe he was referring to this bro.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Cptmats said:


> lol, think your in the wrong place!


I could be wrong, but I believe that he was just giving an example about how accusations really don't mean much. BJ has tossed around accusations towards GSP more than once, and it hasn't hurt GSP's reputation. I think he is saying that it won't hurt Overeem's reputation either.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe that he was just giving an example about how accusations really don't mean much. BJ has tossed around accusations towards GSP more than once, and it hasn't hurt GSP's reputation. I think he is saying that it won't hurt Overeem's reputation either.


Your right. I was saying that this was taken from an interview with a dude that claims to have actually seen some fighters use steroids, its not a blind accusation as is the case with Bj Penn calling out GSP for using steroids. Samedov was there and has seen it, Bj is just speculating.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Your right. I was saying that this was taken from an interview with a dude that claims to have actually seen some fighters use steroids, its not a blind accusation as is the case with Bj Penn calling out GSP for using steroids. Samedov was there and has seen it, Bj is just speculating.


lol , sry my mistake ! Good point as well.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

keep in mind he won the belt and only had a 1 fight contract. It took SF until some time mid last year to sign him again. I dont think they will strip him yet but i think they are getting close.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Close to Stripping*

Of close to creating an Interim Title and making him either unite the titles or upgrade the Interim champion to the champion!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Another interesting fact. In a post fight interview after the Dynamite show, Overeem said that he would be fighting Fedor in 2010, but he didnt say he would defend his belt or fight in Strikeforce, at least not in the interview I saw. I really dont think he has any intentions of fighting in the U.S. or for Strikeforce. He is a huge star in Japan because of K1 and Dream. The shows are much larger and the arenas are sold out with at least double the size of most UFC shows, that margin is most likely even bigger in comparison with Strikeforce. Im sure he is being very well compensated everytime he fights, and he is able to fight very often over there. From his perspective, I doubt he sees any reason to go and fight in Strikeforce where he will most likely make less money and is definetely less known.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Reasons*

Yeah but there is one big reason why he needs to fight in the US and that is that he is the Strikeforce Champion and regardless of popularity or money, if he wants to keep that belt, then at some point he needs to come and defend it or risk loosing it anyways!


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

Another reason why he might prefer fighting in Japan is they seem to be matching him up with cans and has beens lately (he did fight and lose to some of the best in pride) but if he defends his title its gonna be against a proper opponent.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Have Fedor KO him in a back alley in Japan somewhere. I'll consider him the SF HW champion after that and we can all just pretend like it was in a cage. :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Copromoted*

They need to have a card in Japan and the fight between Fedor and Overeem will determine botht the Strikeforce and DREAM heavyweight champions. That way the winner takes all!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> They need to have a card in Japan and the fight between Fedor and Overeem will determine botht the Strikeforce and DREAM heavyweight champions. That way the winner takes all!


Meh, then we had have Fedor fighting over there as well as Overeem and before you know it everyone will be everywhere. Might as well just merge the companies if that is the case.


----------



## newsfromnl (Apr 5, 2009)

Strip Overeem of his title.
The guy is JUICING!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Juicing*

Until he tests positive there is no proof!


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Until he tests positive there is no proof!


Fine well if we wanna play loopholes let's just strip him of his title for being a ***** and not defending his belt.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

No matter what the reason, he should be stripped of the belt if he is not going to actually defend his belt like a true champion.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*True Champion*

Well I think he is actually going to do that in the first quarter of this year!


----------

